# 32y.o.ttc#1 with irregular cycles after stopping BCP, let's be friends!



## 2ducks

Hello! I am 32 years old. I work as a children and family therapist at a non profit mental health agency. After 12 years together my domestic partner and I are trying to have our first baby. I stopped the pill 6 months ago and I finally had a 3 day period (or so I think) that started 12 days ago. I was so excited and I hope this means my body is starting to regulate itself after 13 years on the pill. I have never been pregnant and since I was on the pill from age 17-31 I have no idea if I have ever ovulated.

No ovulation yet this cycle but i am temping, using OPKs, fertility microscope, and charting CM. I would love someone who is around my age, also ttc#1 and who may be experiencing some similar challenges to be a ttc buddy!


----------



## MrsRose168

Hi 2ducks! I'm 33 years old and TTC #1. I'd love to be your buddy! Your situation sounds similar to mine. Been with DH for 10 years but married for 6 and a half and we're finally ready to start a family!

I got off BCP about a year and a half ago after being on it for almost 19 years. My periods were irregular right off the bat so my OBGYN put me on the pill when I was only 13. I got off for about 3-4 months after college when I didn't have insurance and AF didn't come back that whole time, so I was really nervous that something was wrong with me. Surprisingly AF started back up about a month after stopping in July 2014 and has been fairly regular since.

This will be our 3rd month TTC. I got pregnant last month but unfortunately had a chemical pregnancy about 3 weeks ago - I was about 5 weeks along. DH has low sperm count, and I've heard that you're very fertile after a MC so we decided to try again before AF in hopes of getting a sticky bean this time around. 

I don't temp, just use OPKs for now. I got my peak LH surge yesterday so I think I'm due to O today or tomorrow. The TWW will begin shortly! Where are you in your cycle? Any lines showing up on the OPKs yet??


----------



## 2ducks

OMG! I never thought I would get a buddy! I am very excited to finally have one. I am so sorry about your chemical, hopefully this is your cycle to conceive. I have never heard anything about women being more fertile after a miscarriage so I am very interested to find out through you if this is true. 

So I am currently on CD 27 with no O confirmed. I did have an odd experience I would love your opinion on. I got a positive OPK with wondfo this morning, I was thrilled. I confirmed with my clear blue digital but that was negative, I did two more wondfos and they were also both negative. These were all from the same urine sample. I am not sure what to think and it was definitely a huge disappointment. I would love to know your thoughts...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1868.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 2ducks

Once you get your positive OPK do you stop testing or keep going for a few more?


----------



## 2ducks

Another thing....does your man take any supplements to boost sperm count and quality?


----------



## MrsRose168

Yay!! I wasn't sure if you'd respond since your original post was a couple weeks ago.

So regarding your OPKs, that is so bizarre! I don't know how that could happen from the same sample. Some OPKs recommend using FMU while others recommend testing later in the day. Have you checked again this afternoon? I've heard that LH surges tend to happen in the afternoon. Have you guys been BDing at all? I'd say go for it tonight just to be on the safe side!

I use the Clear Blue Advanced digital OPKs along with ICs. I like CBs b/c they show you high fertility days (based on increased estrogen) as well as peak days (based on LH surge)...most tests just show LH so this gives you a few more days to get busy! I use the ICs to just verify what I'm seeing on the CB. Once the CB shows the peak fertility smiley face you stop testing b/c that result will stay on the test for 2 days even if you test the next day and your surge is over. However I tested with the ICs yesterday and today just for funsies to see if the lines would fade slowly and they definitely did. 

Have you seen any other lines show up on your OPKs before now?

DH is taking maca but he only started a couple weeks ago and a multivitamin that has some good stuff for fertility. Wish I would've had him start the maca earlier though. It can take up to 6 weeks to notice any difference.

Keep me posted on your OPKs! I'm dying to know how an afternoon/evening test looks!


----------



## 2ducks

MrsRose168 said:


> Yay!! I wasn't sure if you'd respond since your original post was a couple weeks ago.
> 
> So regarding your OPKs, that is so bizarre! I don't know how that could happen from the same sample. Some OPKs recommend using FMU while others recommend testing later in the day. Have you checked again this afternoon? I've heard that LH surges tend to happen in the afternoon. Have you guys been BDing at all? I'd say go for it tonight just to be on the safe side!
> 
> I use the Clear Blue Advanced digital OPKs along with ICs. I like CBs b/c they show you high fertility days (based on increased estrogen) as well as peak days (based on LH surge)...most tests just show LH so this gives you a few more days to get busy! I use the ICs to just verify what I'm seeing on the CB. Once the CB shows the peak fertility smiley face you stop testing b/c that result will stay on the test for 2 days even if you test the next day and your surge is over. However I tested with the ICs yesterday and today just for funsies to see if the lines would fade slowly and they definitely did.
> 
> Have you seen any other lines show up on your OPKs before now?
> 
> DH is taking maca but he only started a couple weeks ago and a multivitamin that has some good stuff for fertility. Wish I would've had him start the maca earlier though. It can take up to 6 weeks to notice any difference.
> 
> Keep me posted on your OPKs! I'm dying to know how an afternoon/evening test looks!

I did test this afternoon and it was negative. I always get faint lines on my opks but have not had a positive yet this cycle, I try to test with FMU and when I get home from work. What brand is IC? I want to look into it. I am also curious about the CB digital advanced. That sounds like it may be more helpful since it also tests estrogen. 

Also your man may want to take 1000mg of vitamin c. There was a study done on men with low sperm quality, I think it was motility. But anyway the vitamin c helped drastically improve sperm quality. My partner takes a multi, 1000mg of vitamin c, and folic acid. He was also on Maca but he was having insomnia and thought it may be related so he stopped that. I am hoping to get him back on Maca soon. 

We had sex yesterday and the previous two days. He left this morning on a trip out of state to visit his dad so unfortunately we will miss two days of BDing, but we did the best we could. Normally we try for every other night. :happydance:


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> Yay!! I wasn't sure if you'd respond since your original post was a couple weeks ago.
> 
> So regarding your OPKs, that is so bizarre! I don't know how that could happen from the same sample. Some OPKs recommend using FMU while others recommend testing later in the day. Have you checked again this afternoon? I've heard that LH surges tend to happen in the afternoon. Have you guys been BDing at all? I'd say go for it tonight just to be on the safe side!
> 
> I use the Clear Blue Advanced digital OPKs along with ICs. I like CBs b/c they show you high fertility days (based on increased estrogen) as well as peak days (based on LH surge)...most tests just show LH so this gives you a few more days to get busy! I use the ICs to just verify what I'm seeing on the CB. Once the CB shows the peak fertility smiley face you stop testing b/c that result will stay on the test for 2 days even if you test the next day and your surge is over. However I tested with the ICs yesterday and today just for funsies to see if the lines would fade slowly and they definitely did.
> 
> Have you seen any other lines show up on your OPKs before now?
> 
> DH is taking maca but he only started a couple weeks ago and a multivitamin that has some good stuff for fertility. Wish I would've had him start the maca earlier though. It can take up to 6 weeks to notice any difference.
> 
> Keep me posted on your OPKs! I'm dying to know how an afternoon/evening test looks!
> 
> I did test this afternoon and it was negative. I always get faint lines on my opks but have not had a positive yet this cycle, I try to test with FMU and when I get home from work. What brand is IC? I want to look into it. I am also curious about the CB digital advanced. That sounds like it may be more helpful since it also tests estrogen.
> 
> Also your man may want to take 1000mg of vitamin c. There was a study done on men with low sperm quality, I think it was motility. But anyway the vitamin c helped drastically improve sperm quality. My partner takes a multi, 1000mg of vitamin c, and folic acid. He was also on Maca but he was having insomnia and thought it may be related so he stopped that. I am hoping to get him back on Maca soon.
> 
> We had sex yesterday and the previous two days. He left this morning on a trip out of state to visit his dad so unfortunately we will miss two days of BDing, but we did the best we could. Normally we try for every other night. :happydance:Click to expand...

Well, that is strange - not quite sure what to make of the positive. I'd highly recommend the CBs if this month doesn't result in a BFP.

Good to know about the Vitamin C! I'll check his multivitamin to see how much is in there.

I just got these ICs off Amazon called ChoiceMmed and they also came with some preggo tests. I have to say, those things were pretty darn accurate! Here's the Amazon link if you're interested, https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UYC8XV2?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00. 

When are you planning on doing an HPT? I'm not sure when I should do it since I don't know what to count as CD1. I've read different things, e.g. first day of bleeding vs. day the sac passed vs. first day HCG was < 5. All of the above are within 4 days but that makes a big difference during the TWW!


----------



## 2ducks

Geez, that's a lot to consider for you deciding when to test. Maybe you should go with the first day of bleeding and do once a day???

Thanks for the tip on your IC lh testers. I may get them next month. I also think when my CB digital runs out I will invest in the CB advanced. 

I have had some changes in my chart and temps. Initially fertility friend thought I ovulated last Monday. But I have had three days of low temps so that may change things. Regardless I am going to start testing this weekend. I have like 10 of the IC HCG pee sticks, I am going to have my partner hide them on me because I have a habit of testing multiple times a day!

We are also still trying to BD every other day in case I have not ovulated. Irregular cycles are SO frustrating!


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> Geez, that's a lot to consider for you deciding when to test. Maybe you should go with the first day of bleeding and do once a day???
> 
> Thanks for the tip on your IC lh testers. I may get them next month. I also think when my CB digital runs out I will invest in the CB advanced.
> 
> I have had some changes in my chart and temps. Initially fertility friend thought I ovulated last Monday. But I have had three days of low temps so that may change things. Regardless I am going to start testing this weekend. I have like 10 of the IC HCG pee sticks, I am going to have my partner hide them on me because I have a habit of testing multiple times a day!
> 
> We are also still trying to BD every other day in case I have not ovulated. Irregular cycles are SO frustrating!

Yeah, I'm going off the first day of bleeding as CD1 for my starting off point. On 4dpo I started symptom spotting--really early! I had cramps all day, constipation, runny nose and gas. The cramps and most of the other symptoms have subsided the past couple days so it could be nothing. 

I'm the same as you with testing! I have a whole arsenal of ICs so that I can test as much as I want. In fact, I've already started testing just for funsies. I know it's waaaay too early but it gives me something to look forward to! I kinda miss doing my OPKs...it's so satisfying to see a positive symbol! I'm crazy, what can I say?!? :shrug:

So what do the low temps indicate? (I don't know much about temping)


----------



## 2ducks

How is your testing going?

After you ovulate the progesterone in your body increases and raises your basal body temperature slightly. If you did in fact ovulate your temps should remain high until you start your period or if you are pregnant they remain high. I actually did not ovulate last week, even though I had three days of high temps, my temps have been low ever since. I was taking a break from my OPKs when I thought I ovulated but I will be back on them tomorrow morn. I have decided to only test with FMU. I hate holding my pee later in the day and I always feel thirsty.


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> How is your testing going?
> 
> After you ovulate the progesterone in your body increases and raises your basal body temperature slightly. If you did in fact ovulate your temps should remain high until you start your period or if you are pregnant they remain high. I actually did not ovulate last week, even though I had three days of high temps, my temps have been low ever since. I was taking a break from my OPKs when I thought I ovulated but I will be back on them tomorrow morn. I have decided to only test with FMU. I hate holding my pee later in the day and I always feel thirsty.

Been getting BFNs everyday...as expected! I'm really anxious to find out. I would be really bummed if I didn't get a BFP, however there would be one upside to that this month. We're taking a work trip next week and there's usually a lot cocktail parties during this specific trip, so at least I could partake. We leave on Tuesday so I *should* have a definitive answer by then as I would be 14dpo then.

I've read some interesting things on the forum about O'ing, e.g. it's possible for it to appear that you're about to O but then you don't and then you actually O a couple days later. I also read that it's normal not to O 1-2 times a year. I'd never heard that before! Hopefully your in the former category this month! Are you guys still BD'ing EOD?


----------



## 2ducks

We are doing pretty good at EOD and if not every third day. I also use pre-seed every time just to be safe. four weeks till my OBGYN follow up, I really need to have a game plan. I like to control everything that happens in my life and this is driving me insane! I also am new to temping, there is a small percentage of women who don't have BBT shifts but are still ovulating, I could be in this category but since I am not turning OPKs positive and have no EWCM I highly doubt that.

I am looking forward to my tropical vacation in 6 weeks! I am not temping or OPKing during my vacation. If I am not pregnant at least I can enjoy drinks and zip lining!

Keep me posted on your testing!


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> We are doing pretty good at EOD and if not every third day. I also use pre-seed every time just to be safe. four weeks till my OBGYN follow up, I really need to have a game plan. I like to control everything that happens in my life and this is driving me insane! I also am new to temping, there is a small percentage of women who don't have BBT shifts but are still ovulating, I could be in this category but since I am not turning OPKs positive and have no EWCM I highly doubt that.
> 
> I am looking forward to my tropical vacation in 6 weeks! I am not temping or OPKing during my vacation. If I am not pregnant at least I can enjoy drinks and zip lining!
> 
> Keep me posted on your testing!

I'm very Type A myself, so I totally understand the whole not being in control thing. It's really frustrating to do everything right and still not get a BFP! Not to mention all the waiting for positive OPKs and then HPTs...it can be maddening! 

Please keep me posted on what your doctor says. The vacay will be a great way to get your mind off the whole TTC process!

AFM, I think I'm 12dpo today (though could be 11-13dpo) and still getting BFNs. I'm not sure when to expect AF as my cycles were a little different each month, averaging 32 days. Going off a 32-day cycle, I should get AF by tomorrow, Jan 11th. We'll see!


----------



## 2ducks

Any updates???

I had a small amount of EWCM yesterday and this morning. It wasn't a lot but is was the first time things felt different down there so I am really excited that something has changed. I am back up and running with OPKs so hopefully I will get an LH surge or my temps will start looking like I have ovulated.


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> Any updates???
> 
> I had a small amount of EWCM yesterday and this morning. It wasn't a lot but is was the first time things felt different down there so I am really excited that something has changed. I am back up and running with OPKs so hopefully I will get an LH surge or my temps will start looking like I have ovulated.

Got more BFNs today and no AF. I noticed a small amount of VERY light brown, more like tan spotting when I wiped this AM so I put a tampon in thinking AF was going to start. But nothing since then. Not sure what to think. I'm pretty convinced I'm not preggo but just wish AF would show up so I can move on!

So random question that is a bit TMI...when you get EWCM, does it come out all them time or just when you wipe? I've been pretty dry all month except for a couple days of EWCM but only when I wiped. Wasn't sure if that was 'normal'!

Good luck--hopefully you get that positive OPK soon!


----------



## MrsRose168

Hi 2ducks, how's everything going?

While I was on my business trip, I got very faint lines on ICs and confirmed last night when I got home with 2 different types of digitals! I got my bloodwork done today so I'm praying for good HCG levels. I should find out tomorrow or Monday. The lines on the non-digitals, including a FRER this morning, are still pretty faint so I'm nervous that I'll have another CP.


----------



## MrsRose168

Looks like I'm back on the TTC journey again. All my tests are now coming back negative--digitals, non-digitals and ICs. I don't have my blood results back yet but I'm sure they'll show the same thing. I wish I knew what was causing this. This is so frustrating. I haven't started bleeding yet...just wish it would start so I can begin to move on.


----------



## 2ducks

MrsRose168 said:


> Looks like I'm back on the TTC journey again. All my tests are now coming back negative--digitals, non-digitals and ICs. I don't have my blood results back yet but I'm sure they'll show the same thing. I wish I knew what was causing this. This is so frustrating. I haven't started bleeding yet...just wish it would start so I can begin to move on.

I am so sorry...how incredibly disappointing. When do you get your blood results? I highly recommend you start charting so you can determine the length of your leutal phase and exact ovulation date. Charting can really help some women know what their issues are. Some women have short luteal phases which makes it nearly impossible for fertilized eggs to implant so they pass, there are supplements that can be taken to strengthen the leutal phase. Also, read up on low dose asprin and ttc/ early pregnancy. 

Hugs and take care of yourself this weekend!:hugs:


----------



## 2ducks

MrsRose168 said:


> 2ducks said:
> 
> 
> Any updates???
> 
> I had a small amount of EWCM yesterday and this morning. It wasn't a lot but is was the first time things felt different down there so I am really excited that something has changed. I am back up and running with OPKs so hopefully I will get an LH surge or my temps will start looking like I have ovulated.
> 
> Got more BFNs today and no AF. I noticed a small amount of VERY light brown, more like tan spotting when I wiped this AM so I put a tampon in thinking AF was going to start. But nothing since then. Not sure what to think. I'm pretty convinced I'm not preggo but just wish AF would show up so I can move on!
> 
> So random question that is a bit TMI...when you get EWCM, does it come out all them time or just when you wipe? I've been pretty dry all month except for a couple days of EWCM but only when I wiped. Wasn't sure if that was 'normal'!
> 
> Good luck--hopefully you get that positive OPK soon!Click to expand...

As for EWCM. I had to go looking for it, and only had small amounts. I have never had large amounts like some women do. I always use pre-seed just to be on the safe side.


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm back on the TTC journey again. All my tests are now coming back negative--digitals, non-digitals and ICs. I don't have my blood results back yet but I'm sure they'll show the same thing. I wish I knew what was causing this. This is so frustrating. I haven't started bleeding yet...just wish it would start so I can begin to move on.
> 
> I am so sorry...how incredibly disappointing. When do you get your blood results? I highly recommend you start charting so you can determine the length of your leutal phase and exact ovulation date. Charting can really help some women know what their issues are. Some women have short luteal phases which makes it nearly impossible for fertilized eggs to implant so they pass, there are supplements that can be taken to strengthen the leutal phase. Also, read up on low dose asprin and ttc/ early pregnancy.
> 
> Hugs and take care of yourself this weekend!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you. I got a BBT thermometer to start temping. I think it will be interesting and looking forward to knowing exactly when I O.

I got my HCG results back and it was only 23 as of 1/15. When I went in for blood work, I asked them to also check my progesterone but I was told nonot sure why. In emailing back and forth with the doctors office, they said there was some confusion as to why I was having blood work done so thats why they didnt check the progesterone. I told them that when I booked the appointment, I told her I had just had a CP the previous month and wanted to make sure everything looked ok, but apparently that never got passed on to them. After sorting that out, they were able to check my progesterone and it was only 7.4. The dr said it was normal but on the low side and wrote an Rx for Prometrium to increase my progesterone. 

I went back and looked at my results from my first CP and my progesterone was only .6 and HCG was only 13. Obviously that is VERY VERY low! Im pretty upset b/c I feel like this second CP could have possibly been prevented if she had put me on the progesterone for my next cycle. I just dont feel like their office or the dr did their due diligence in trying to help me out so Im going to look for a new one.

I really really hope the progesterone is what has been causing the CPs since thats easily treatable. Im planning to start the Prometrium when I O next time we TTC. Im not sure yet if well try again right away or wait a cycle. Im leaning towards right away since were supposedly more fertile after a MC.


----------



## 2ducks

Ugh I am so sorry that your doctors office was not listening to you or validating you. I think its a good idea to shop for a new doc. There is a silver lining in this whole thing for you; you know that you are ovulating, your eggs are being fertilized, and your husband has good swimmers. Hopefully the prometrium does the trick and the next BFP will stick.Question, do you know what normal progesterone is when pregnant?

As for me, no movement. I am on CD 49 and NOTHNG. No positive lh, no ferning on my saliva microscope, minimal EWCM, no period, no temp changes. I can't wait for my OBGYN follow up in 3.5 weeks. 


I also invited a couple other ladies to join our buddy group. Looks like no one has taken me up on it but hopefully they will join!


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> Ugh I am so sorry that your doctors office was not listening to you or validating you. I think its a good idea to shop for a new doc. There is a silver lining in this whole thing for you; you know that you are ovulating, your eggs are being fertilized, and your husband has good swimmers. Hopefully the prometrium does the trick and the next BFP will stick.Question, do you know what normal progesterone is when pregnant?
> 
> As for me, no movement. I am on CD 49 and NOTHNG. No positive lh, no ferning on my saliva microscope, minimal EWCM, no period, no temp changes. I can't wait for my OBGYN follow up in 3.5 weeks.
> 
> 
> I also invited a couple other ladies to join our buddy group. Looks like no one has taken me up on it but hopefully they will join!

Yes, I'm thrilled that we've been able to get pregnant so quickly but I'm terrified that I will be one of those people that just can hold on to a pregnancy. Though I have to say, DH and I were pretty surprised about the 2 pregnancies given his poor sperm analysis results and my age (I'll be 34 in March). His SA was a little over a year ago and I'm curious if things have changed since he's been taking strong Rx-strength vitamins and maca.

My dr said that the expected values vary by different labs and doctors, but here are the values that my lab uses. My .6 level with the first CP is very scary...still can't believe she didn't prescribe progesterone after seeing that.

****** EXPECTED VALUES FOR PROGESTERONE ****** 
MALE . . . . . . . . . . . . . . NG/ML 0.15 - 1.15 
FEMALE PREGNANCY 
1ST TRIMESTER . . . . . . NG/ML 11.6 - 64.5 
FOLLICULAR PHASE . . . NG/ML LESS THAN 1.35 
LUTEAL PHASE . . . . . . . NG/ML 1.84 - 30.2 
POSTMENOPAUSAL . . . NG/ML UP TO 0.7

Oh my gosh, CD49! I wish your appointment was sooner! They may need to give you something to jump start your cycle. There are some herbs to help with that and also regulate your cycle...there's some info about this here if you're interested, https://natural-fertility-info.com/how-to-get-your-period-back.html. 

It'd be great to have some other peeps here! Hope they join in.


----------



## 2ducks

Today is CD50! Arrrgh! I met with the OBGYN for the first time in November of 2015. Since I responded well to the progesterone withdrawal challenge my PCP had me do in October she wanted to wait 3 months to see what happened in that time. In the meantime I started temping, charting and using OPKs so I could get data on my cycles. I am taking some of the herbs listed in that article (thanks for the article btw), if I still don't have a period by the time I have my GYN apt in 3 weeks I am going to stop taking all herbs. 

I bet the maca and vitamins are really helping sperm count for your husband, especially if he is consistent with taking it. High doses of vitamin c are also really good for sperm, I think its good for sperm motility. There was an actualy study done to back this up. My OH hasn't had an SA but I still feed him daily vitamins (multi, zinc, 1000mg vit c) and maca to help support healthy sperm development. Also, look into low dose asprin for yourself. I have heard that it helps with very early pregnancy/ implantation.


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> Today is CD50! Arrrgh! I met with the OBGYN for the first time in November of 2015. Since I responded well to the progesterone withdrawal challenge my PCP had me do in October she wanted to wait 3 months to see what happened in that time. In the meantime I started temping, charting and using OPKs so I could get data on my cycles. I am taking some of the herbs listed in that article (thanks for the article btw), if I still don't have a period by the time I have my GYN apt in 3 weeks I am going to stop taking all herbs.
> 
> I bet the maca and vitamins are really helping sperm count for your husband, especially if he is consistent with taking it. High doses of vitamin c are also really good for sperm, I think its good for sperm motility. There was an actualy study done to back this up. My OH hasn't had an SA but I still feed him daily vitamins (multi, zinc, 1000mg vit c) and maca to help support healthy sperm development. Also, look into low dose asprin for yourself. I have heard that it helps with very early pregnancy/ implantation.

What is a progesterone withdrawal challenge and why were you doing it? I think it's great that you started doing all of that--I'm sure knowing more about your body will come in very handy once you get your dang period! WTF?! 

I kinda want DH to get another SA just to see what has changed in the past year. He had poor results on all counts--amount, motility, morphology, etc. so I'm curious if there's been an overall improvement or just on some things. He's open to it as long as he can do the sample at home this time. He was not a fan of providing the same in the sterile little office bathroom! lol! I'm just glad that didn't scare him off completely. He's been really great and supportive--said he'll do whatever it takes to make this happen.

I picked up my Prometrium Rx today and there aren't any instructions on when to take it. I need to do some research on if it's better to take it at O or with a BFP as I've read both. I did ask her via the portal but she's only responded to some of my questions. Really annoying. Oh, and don't have my followup HCG results from Wednesday. They normally get them back really fast so not sure what the deal is this time. I tried emailing and calling but haven't heard back yet...shocker.


----------



## 2ducks

Provera/progesterone is what docs will usually give to help jump start periods. They give you 10 days of progesterone which makes your body think you ovulated because it the lp your progesterone levels are higher. You take 10 days of pills and then when you stop your body will hopefully have a withdrawal bleed. It is not technically a real menstrual cycle because you did not ovulate to create it, but for many women it "jump starts" their cycles into being regular. The doctor talked about putting me on 3 months of BCP again hoping that will regulate things. That is obviously a last resort for me because why the hell would I want to go back on the pill since it screwed up my body to begin with! 

The pharmacist should be able to tell you about your prescription. Let me know what your latest labs are.


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> Provera/progesterone is what docs will usually give to help jump start periods. They give you 10 days of progesterone which makes your body think you ovulated because it the lp your progesterone levels are higher. You take 10 days of pills and then when you stop your body will hopefully have a withdrawal bleed. It is not technically a real menstrual cycle because you did not ovulate to create it, but for many women it "jump starts" their cycles into being regular. The doctor talked about putting me on 3 months of BCP again hoping that will regulate things. That is obviously a last resort for me because why the hell would I want to go back on the pill since it screwed up my body to begin with!
> 
> The pharmacist should be able to tell you about your prescription. Let me know what your latest labs are.

Hi there, got my labs back and I'm down below 5. That's interesting about the progesterone withdrawal. I hope they don't put you back on BCP! Have you talked to the doctor about Clomid? I don't know much about it but maybe that would help?


----------



## miracleworker

hellow,
i was invited by 2ducks, thanks for the invite. i am approaching 25 and i just got married last december, me n DH have decided to ttc right away. for two month before our wedding i was not preventing and i believe to be having sex when i thought i was ovulating. but it did not happen and so as the third cycle. Going back to my periods,i have had a short time period of 21 to 24 days until two years ago when i experienced a 35 days period which i went to see a doc before it happened he gave me some contraceptives which gave me nausea and i was vomiting immediately after eating and gained weight quickly. so i stopped but when i did my period came back again around 23-26 days. Then last year i had the same episode but this time around i didn't see my AF for three months. I went to see another doctor who found out i had a right ovarian cyst but it wasn't too big to be worried so he did put me in contraceptives again for three months.
first to third month i did get my period after 28 days and when those three months were finished i went to check and the cyst was gone but i was told that i have PCOS. so after reading about it i came to know that its difficult to get pregnant but not impossible it can happen and its a common thing.
i love to research and get to know my body so i came across with clomid treatment and when last month didn't happen as we tried naturally i decided to do some few things to boost it and make it happen this month. Am taking some vitamins to get myself ready for pregnancy but am also taking folic acid, i started clomid through day 3-7 and started having sex on day 7 and every other. i also added OPK this month and i started checking on day 9 and got negative up until today morning which is a day 12 still get a negative. I will keep on checking until day 16. But am hoping for the best and i hope to get my BFP this month.
I know i haven't tried so much but still the process is frustrating and i guess i have fear and its driving me crazy.
Am really sorry my intro was long but i was hoping for you guys to understand me more. And i hope it wasn't TMI


----------



## MrsRose168

Hi miracleworker! Welcome to our little group! I'm sorry you've had so many issues with your cycle, but it sounds like you're doing everything you can to help your chances of getting a BFP. I've read that OPKs don't work for people with PCOS, so just something to be aware of. As long as your BD'ing EOD, you should have your bases covered. I wish I had the energy to BD that much! lol!


----------



## 2ducks

Hey Miracleworker! I'm glad you took me up on the invite. You got married last December, was that December of 2015 or 2014. 

I don't know a lot about Clomid, most of what I have learned is from reading posts on this board. How are you being monitored while you are on it? Is your OB prescribing it or are you going to an RE? Do you have any noticeable side effects? I am curious because I am not ovulating and I wonder if that will be a step I have to take eventually...

MrsRose- you said your labs were below 5, what does that mean exactly????


----------



## miracleworker

i got married on 4th December 2015, well my OB prescribed it for and am not being monitored for the first cycle am just using opk. if this cycle does not work then i will be monitored in the next cycle. what they will do (as per my OB) is after 10 days they will check my ovaries if they have eggs that are ready to be released.
about side effect...i haven't noticed any since am taking them when i sleep so i will sleep through them but one thing that i noticed when i was using them was few pimples in one area and they dried up after finishing five days


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> Hey Miracleworker! I'm glad you took me up on the invite. You got married last December, was that December of 2015 or 2014.
> 
> I don't know a lot about Clomid, most of what I have learned is from reading posts on this board. How are you being monitored while you are on it? Is your OB prescribing it or are you going to an RE? Do you have any noticeable side effects? I am curious because I am not ovulating and I wonder if that will be a step I have to take eventually...
> 
> MrsRose- you said your labs were below 5, what does that mean exactly????

HCG below 5 means that you've completed the MC and you're back to normal essentially. Basically, your cycle should start up again. I think I should O in the next 7-10 days if my cycle is anything like it was last month.


----------



## 2ducks

miracleworker said:


> i got married on 4th December 2015, well my OB prescribed it for and am not being monitored for the first cycle am just using opk. if this cycle does not work then i will be monitored in the next cycle. what they will do (as per my OB) is after 10 days they will check my ovaries if they have eggs that are ready to be released.
> about side effect...i haven't noticed any since am taking them when i sleep so i will sleep through them but one thing that i noticed when i was using them was few pimples in one area and they dried up after finishing five days

I was just curious because you had said you started right when you got married and most women on this board report not being prescribed clomid until after trying a year. Did your doctor do this because you have PCOS? I am just curious what their rational is. I have an OBGYN apt in a week and a half and I want to go prepared with questions. Please keep us updated on this process, I am very interested to read how it goes.


----------



## 2ducks

I made a mistake and my OBGYN apt is actually in 8 days! I have never been so excited for someone to potentially look up my crotch with a speculum! 

How are you gals doing? Any news?


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> I made a mistake and my OBGYN apt is actually in 8 days! I have never been so excited for someone to potentially look up my crotch with a speculum!
> 
> How are you gals doing? Any news?

Yay! Even I'm anxious for you to have your doctor appointment! Feels like you've been waiting forever.

I actually have a followup with my OBGYN tomorrow morning to discuss next steps, what testing we should have done, etc. I'm curious her thoughts on the causes of my CPs...though I doubt she'll have much insight since we didn't get any tissue tested.

I'm pretty excited because EWCM started yesterday and I got a flashing smiley on my Advanced Digital. We BD'd this morning and will hopefully do it again tomorrow AM before DH goes out of town. Unfortunately he'll be gone until Wednesday, so I'm hoping my solid smiley holds off until he gets back.


----------



## miracleworker

> I was just curious because you had said you started right when you got married and most women on this board report not being prescribed clomid until after trying a year. Did your doctor do this because you have PCOS? I am just curious what their rational is. I have an OBGYN apt in a week and a half and I want to go prepared with questions. Please keep us updated on this process, I am very interested to read how it goes.

sorry for late reply this weekend we had our dad's memorial so i was somehow occupied......
yes my doctor prescribed that due to my history i had ovarian cyst which was not so big to cause damage so i went into meds and it just disappeared and now with pcos he thought i should take 50mg clomid for two cycle only and see if it can boost my chances. been married in december but have been trying for four month. that doesn't sound like a long time but can really mess you up especially with that kinda of history.


----------



## 2ducks

MrsRose, how did your appointment go? Hopefully your timing will be right this month!

Miracleworker- good luck with the clomid, keep us posted on how it works for you.

As for me....my OBGYN appointment got moved up to this Wednesday! I am very excited, any ideas on questions I should ask or tests I should ask to have performed?


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> MrsRose, how did your appointment go? Hopefully your timing will be right this month!
> 
> Miracleworker- good luck with the clomid, keep us posted on how it works for you.
> 
> As for me....my OBGYN appointment got moved up to this Wednesday! I am very excited, any ideas on questions I should ask or tests I should ask to have performed?

Hi there! Here's a recap of my dr appoinment. Maybe some of it will be helpful for your appt tomorrow.

-She doesn't think low progesterone is what caused the MCs because they happened so early. She thinks they were more likely due to a chromosomal abnormality or clotting issue. Another possibility is a polyp or some type of obstruction preventing implantation.

-She thinks the issue is most likely with me, not DH, since I've been able to conceive. She said we can have another sperm analysis done if we want but doesn't think it's necessary at this point.

-My cycles have ranged from 25-39 days so she may have me try Clomid at some point to help regulate cycles, have stronger ovulation, etc. Im not so sure I want to do that since Im ovulating on my own. Ive read some horror stories about how it messes up some peoples cycles and does other kinds of damage. I plan to research it more.

-I told her Id had some mild cramp-like pains in my pelvic area since the latest MC and asked if it could be retained tissue. She said there shouldnt be any tissue to retain since I MCd so early. But that seemed a bit contradictory for her reasoning on why I should wait a cycle before TTC. She said my body needs to rebuild the uterine lining and regulate itself. However if there wasnt much tissue in the first place, then I would think that I would shed about the same amount of lining as with AF. Plus, many people dont even know they had a CP and continue with their TTC journey. Obviously Im not a doctor, but I just found that a bit odd.

-Must wait 6 weeks after MC to have genetic testing and blood clotting testing done. DH will also have the genetic testing done. 

-Between Cycle Days 4-6, I should have ultrasound done to check for polyps or anything unusual.

Now I'm back to worrying that this isn't a progesterone issue after all. We've already started trying again this month so if I get pregnant, I guess we'll just have to wait and see if the progesterone and baby aspirin help. If I MC again, we'll have to wait another 6 weeks to have all the bloodwork done. I guess it wouldn't be so bad if I didn't get a BFP this month so we could have the testing done. 

I'm now debating whether or not to BD when DH gets home tomorrow, as FF thinks I'll O then. So far we just BD'd once on Sun during my "high" fertility window and my peak will probably be tomorrow. Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## miracleworker

Heey Mrs Rose...i really am glad you made it with your doctor because it somehow oens you up to new possibilities. I have seen people getting kids with clomid so you never know it could be helpful..but hey no pressure am sure you know what is best for you...
I have been meaning to ask you,do you take folic acid? They say when you are ttc you should take folic acid atleast three months before to strengthen your womb.


----------



## MrsRose168

miracleworker said:


> Heey Mrs Rose...i really am glad you made it with your doctor because it somehow oens you up to new possibilities. I have seen people getting kids with clomid so you never know it could be helpful..but hey no pressure am sure you know what is best for you...
> I have been meaning to ask you,do you take folic acid? They say when you are ttc you should take folic acid atleast three months before to strengthen your womb.

Yes, I take folic acid, a prenatal, maca and bee pollen. I should be around the 3 month mark for folic acid now, so hopefully that will help!

I guess I'm concerned about Clomid since I ovulate on my own already. I've heard that it has stopped ovulation in some people and that is obviously the LAST thing I want! I ordered a natural fertility supplement last night that I'll start taking if I get a BFN this cycle. It's supposed to help do some of the things that Clomid does without the negative side effects.


----------



## 2ducks

MrsRose, Are you seeing an OBGYN or RE? If the OBGYN is suggesting clomid you may want a referral to an RE for more specialized care. I think for someone like me or Miracleworker who are not ovulating on their own then clomid makes sense, but since you are already ovulating it confuses me as to why that would be a suggestion. Are you definitely getting the ultrasound? That will hopefully give you some answers or rule out some possibilities. 

As for advice....well, if I were in your shoes I would probably try again this cycle. I don't know if that is the wise choice but it is what I would do. I feel like time is precious and I want every shot possible to get knocked up. What does your husband think?


----------



## miracleworker

This is me thinking and i stand to be corrected ....clomid help to ovulate and get a good quality egg so maybeee your doctor think abt out it in that prospective.
i really don't know am just trying to understand the possibility..what does your DH think?


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> MrsRose, Are you seeing an OBGYN or RE? If the OBGYN is suggesting clomid you may want a referral to an RE for more specialized care. I think for someone like me or Miracleworker who are not ovulating on their own then clomid makes sense, but since you are already ovulating it confuses me as to why that would be a suggestion. Are you definitely getting the ultrasound? That will hopefully give you some answers or rule out some possibilities.
> 
> As for advice....well, if I were in your shoes I would probably try again this cycle. I don't know if that is the wise choice but it is what I would do. I feel like time is precious and I want every shot possible to get knocked up. What does your husband think?

I know, I feel like time is not on my side so I've been very anxious to try right away. DH is onboard with that plan, as we have both done lots of research on it. Though agree that it may not be the wisest thing to do. There's so much conflicting data out there, but the success stories on this forum give me hope!

I've been seeing my OB. If I have another MC, I will definitely go to a RE. The OB suggested possibly trying Clomid primarily to help regulate my cycles since they have ranged anywhere from 25-39 days. She also mentioned stronger ovulation but not sure exactly what that means. I'll definitely ask more questions if we decide to try out drugs like that.

And yes, I will have the ultrasound next time I get AF (though hopefully I won't for 9 months!). I had ultrasounds done several years ago and nothing unusual came up then so I'm hoping that's still the case.


----------



## 2ducks

Ok, so here is the outcome of my OBGYN apt today. Previously I had my prolactin levels tested, thyroid and FsH, all came out normal. She thinks it is very odd that I have not ovulated and am not having regular periods or ovulating 9 months after stopping BCP. She thinks I have PCOS and it was masked by being on birth control since a teen. I am going to have a full PCOS panel done this week to give a baseline. She said my case is not a straightforward PCOS case; I'm not overweight, I didn't have bad acne as a teen and I don't have any male pattern hair growth. I am having back, chest and scalp acne which I never had when on BCP which she thinks may be an indicator. Regardless of the PCOS panel if I have not had cycles by my next visit we are going to do a progesterone withdrawal challenge and try a cycle of clomid to see if it stimulates ovulation. I feel really good about this plan. I am going to Panama in two weeks and am actually glad I am not ovulating right now because of the Zica virus. For now I am taking a break from using OPKs and temping. I don't need any more reminders right now that I am not ovulating and it is just exhausting to do with no results. Thanks for the advice and support!


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> Ok, so here is the outcome of my OBGYN apt today. Previously I had my prolactin levels tested, thyroid and FsH, all came out normal. She thinks it is very odd that I have not ovulated and am not having regular periods or ovulating 9 months after stopping BCP. She thinks I have PCOS and it was masked by being on birth control since a teen. I am going to have a full PCOS panel done this week to give a baseline. She said my case is not a straightforward PCOS case; I'm not overweight, I didn't have bad acne as a teen and I don't have any male pattern hair growth. I am having back, chest and scalp acne which I never had when on BCP which she thinks may be an indicator. Regardless of the PCOS panel if I have not had cycles by my next visit we are going to do a progesterone withdrawal challenge and try a cycle of clomid to see if it stimulates ovulation. I feel really good about this plan. I am going to Panama in two weeks and am actually glad I am not ovulating right now because of the Zica virus. For now I am taking a break from using OPKs and temping. I don't need any more reminders right now that I am not ovulating and it is just exhausting to do with no results. Thanks for the advice and support!

Hey 2ducks, thanks for the update! Do you know when you'll get your PCOS panel results? When is your next appointment? I'm glad you can sit back and relax on your vacation, especially with all this Zika virus craziness!


----------



## 2ducks

Going tomorrow morning to my PCP to do my labs, it is a fasting lab so I am going first thing. I wake up so thirsty because I sleep with my mouth open! This is going to be difficult!


----------



## 2ducks

Got my labs done, 4 tubes of blood, EW. My OBGYN follow up is the first week of March.

Mrs. Rose, I was researching supplements this morning to help boost male and female fertility. I am putting in a swanson's vitamin order and figured I would add something else to the cocktail for me and my partner. In lab animals CoQ10 helps with sperm quality and reverses signs of aging in sperm health. I am definitely going to order some and add it to my partner's daily cocktail, thought you may be interested. 

As for me, I am adding Myo-insitol to my supplement cocktail. There are some promising small study results for women with PCOS and ovulation.


----------



## 2ducks

How are you girls doing? Any updates?

Nothing my way.


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> How are you girls doing? Any updates?
> 
> Nothing my way.

Hey 2ducks! Nothing new with me, just playing the waiting game. I'm 6dpo today. When do you leave for your trip?


----------



## 2ducks

Leaving next Thursday evening for the airport hotel. Flying out Friday morn. Got an email from my OBGYN's office. Said my PCOS lab work came back normal. Doc said that even if the blood work comes back normal I can still have PCOS and I still need to do more blood work at different points in my cycle. I'm still happy that my blood work came back normal. 

When I get back I will be checking for your BFP!


----------



## miracleworker

That is a good sign 2ducks...wish you all the best and have fun.
AFM: tested yesterday at 13dpo and it was a hard negative so i think am out this cycle and am just waiting for AF to show up....its really hard to take a negative results


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> Leaving next Thursday evening for the airport hotel. Flying out Friday morn. Got an email from my OBGYN's office. Said my PCOS lab work came back normal. Doc said that even if the blood work comes back normal I can still have PCOS and I still need to do more blood work at different points in my cycle. I'm still happy that my blood work came back normal.
> 
> When I get back I will be checking for your BFP!

Glad you're happy with your test results! Did they say when you need to have more blood work done for the next round of testing for it?


----------



## 2ducks

miracleworker said:


> That is a good sign 2ducks...wish you all the best and have fun.
> AFM: tested yesterday at 13dpo and it was a hard negative so i think am out this cycle and am just waiting for AF to show up....its really hard to take a negative results

Im so sorry to hear this....I noticed that your status is taking a break ttc. Have you decided to bench yourself for a cycle?


----------



## miracleworker

2ducks said:


> miracleworker said:
> 
> 
> That is a good sign 2ducks...wish you all the best and have fun.
> AFM: tested yesterday at 13dpo and it was a hard negative so i think am out this cycle and am just waiting for AF to show up....its really hard to take a negative results
> 
> Im so sorry to hear this....I noticed that your status is taking a break ttc. Have you decided to bench yourself for a cycle?Click to expand...

thank you 2ducks! am actually feeling better now,
yeah i have decided to break causse it drives me crazy and i know am not helping myself. so am putting away anything related to ttc and am not preventing not trying. 
but i will be here....:flower:


----------



## 2ducks

I put away my OPKs and thermometer until after I start my progesterone withdrawal and clomid cycle. No need to do it right now plus it is unneeded stress.


----------



## miracleworker

2ducks said:


> I put away my OPKs and thermometer until after I start my progesterone withdrawal and clomid cycle. No need to do it right now plus it is unneeded stress.

this can be good for your mental health... :winkwink: goodluck hun am with you....
DH didnt believe me so he took away everything from opk to upt,my thermometer....even my vitamins.....:dohh:


----------



## MrsRose168

miracleworker said:


> 2ducks said:
> 
> 
> I put away my OPKs and thermometer until after I start my progesterone withdrawal and clomid cycle. No need to do it right now plus it is unneeded stress.
> 
> this can be good for your mental health... :winkwink: goodluck hun am with you....
> DH didnt believe me so he took away everything from opk to upt,my thermometer....even my vitamins.....:dohh:Click to expand...

You should probably continue with the vitamins b/c they recommend that you start them a few months before TTC.


----------



## 2ducks

Any updates girls? I am on vacation in Panama and was NOT going to bump, but then I remembered that I like bumping and it helps me zone out so I jumped on!

Nothing new here. ONGYN appointment when I get back next Friday.


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> Any updates girls? I am on vacation in Panama and was NOT going to bump, but then I remembered that I like bumping and it helps me zone out so I jumped on!
> 
> Nothing new here. ONGYN appointment when I get back next Friday.

Hi 2ducks! Hope you're having a wonderful vacay! I've had a pretty crazy week. I had some vvfpl's show up on 2/15 and 2/16 but then they were barely visible by 2/17 and 2/18 so I assumed another CP. I had my HCG tested on 2/15 and 2/18 and both times it was at a 6, which was strange b/c with my last 2 CP's it went below 5. The dr didn't think it was a CP b/c the HCG never went back down this time. Rather, she thinks it's Phantom HCG...some people have elevated HCG when not pregnant. Very strange but I'm really glad that it wasn't another CP! 

We're having genetic testing and blood clot testing done on March 1st. DH is also going to get another SA. Hopefully it won't take too long to get all the results back.


----------



## 2ducks

Ugh, that is so confusing! I'm glad it wasn't another chemical. Please keep me posted on the genetic testing, I am not familiar with it. No new news here. Just waiting to board my plane back home from Panama. It was a great trip! My OBGYN appointment is next Friday so I am very much looking forward to that.


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> Ugh, that is so confusing! I'm glad it wasn't another chemical. Please keep me posted on the genetic testing, I am not familiar with it. No new news here. Just waiting to board my plane back home from Panama. It was a great trip! My OBGYN appointment is next Friday so I am very much looking forward to that.

Had bloodtesting done yesterday and they took 15 vials from me and only 2 from DH, lol! Unfortunately the nurse said it can take a month to get the results back, although the dr told me 7-10 days. Maybe the 7-10 days is just for one of the tests. We shall see! I had an ultrasound done last week and all looks normal--no cysts or fibroids, so that's one thing we can check off the list. 

My dr asked me to not ttc until we get the results back, but I don't see why. Even if we get some abnormal results, there's a chance for a viable pregnancy so I don't really understand why she wants us to wait. From what I've read, couples with abnormal results are told to just keep trying...or try via IVF. So I think we're just gonna go for it this month and see what happens.

When are you starting your progesterone withdrawal?


----------



## 2ducks

15 vials, wow! That's a lot of blood!

I am so glad that your U/S came out good. My OBGYN is tomorrow so I should be starting everything tomorrow. It will put my potential ovulation date around April 8th give or take a few days, if I ovulate on 50mg of clomid. It sounds like FORVER away. I am starting acupuncture again, will start yoga again AND I am starting fertility massage as well. I will update you on my visit tomorrow.


----------



## 2ducks

My OBGYN follow up went great. I discussed all of my concerns with her about Clomid and why I would be doing clomid instead of Fermara. I am starting a course of BCP tonight. The doc said she wanted me to have the estrogen in the birth control. Once I get the withdrawal bleed in 3 weeks I will start counting my cycle days. One days 5-9 I will take Clomid. I already have my prescriptions, generic clomid was only $9 at Wal-Mart. She said my labs looked good and my FSH was good so my ovarian reserve should be normal for my age. She still went through with the PCOS diagnosis due to signs of high testosterone (hair growth and acne) and lack of periods. 

I am so fricken excited to get this process started!


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> My OBGYN follow up went great. I discussed all of my concerns with her about Clomid and why I would be doing clomid instead of Fermara. I am starting a course of BCP tonight. The doc said she wanted me to have the estrogen in the birth control. Once I get the withdrawal bleed in 3 weeks I will start counting my cycle days. One days 5-9 I will take Clomid. I already have my prescriptions, generic clomid was only $9 at Wal-Mart. She said my labs looked good and my FSH was good so my ovarian reserve should be normal for my age. She still went through with the PCOS diagnosis due to signs of high testosterone (hair growth and acne) and lack of periods.
> 
> I am so fricken excited to get this process started!

Yay! So glad you have a plan of action! Out of curiosity, why do you prefer clomid over femara? My dr may want me to try clomid at some point but it makes me nervous! Really hoping this Pregnancy Prep does the trick instead.


----------



## 2ducks

I asked the doc about clomid and fermara. She said that studies show more success with pregnancy with clomid for my type of anovulation. I am going to try it for a month and see how it is...I tend to metabolize medications well with minimal side effects so I don't anticipate problem with it. This hormonal birth control is killing me though! I was on a low hormone pill for a long time because of my chronic headaches and migraines. She put me on a high estrogen pill and I woke up in the middle of the night with a brain splitting migraine. If I consistently get these headaches I will ask if it is ok to switch to my low dose pill, I still have a pack left over unopened. 

If I were you I would also keep trying despite the doctors orders. You are making an informed decision. 

I am focusing the next four weeks on eating healthy, exercising 3 times a week, and doing yoga. Although I really can't exercise with a migraine. I am also going to schedule some fertility massages around my suspected ovulation date. I also am going to re-start acupuncture. I am going to give it 2-3 more visits, if I still hate it then I will be done with it.


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> I asked the doc about clomid and fermara. She said that studies show more success with pregnancy with clomid for my type of anovulation. I am going to try it for a month and see how it is...I tend to metabolize medications well with minimal side effects so I don't anticipate problem with it. This hormonal birth control is killing me though! I was on a low hormone pill for a long time because of my chronic headaches and migraines. She put me on a high estrogen pill and I woke up in the middle of the night with a brain splitting migraine. If I consistently get these headaches I will ask if it is ok to switch to my low dose pill, I still have a pack left over unopened.
> 
> If I were you I would also keep trying despite the doctors orders. You are making an informed decision.
> 
> I am focusing the next four weeks on eating healthy, exercising 3 times a week, and doing yoga. Although I really can't exercise with a migraine. I am also going to schedule some fertility massages around my suspected ovulation date. I also am going to re-start acupuncture. I am going to give it 2-3 more visits, if I still hate it then I will be done with it.

How are you doing with your migraines? Sounds like you have a good plan of action! I can't remember--has OH had a SA?

I've also been doing acupuncture for the last 5-6 weeks and I really like it. I also go for back pain and it's really relaxing b/c she also does a little bit of massage. Why don't you like it? 

What are the fertility massages like? Do they massage your pelvic region?


----------



## 2ducks

My headaches have subsided, thank goodness! My partner has not had a SA. Although we are both interested in him getting one. I have him on a boat load of male fertility supplements anyway! 

I was doing research a couple days ago on acupuncture because so many women love it and I did not have a good experience. I found it painful and nerve wracking. The acupuncturist would twist the needles after she inserted them and I would have to tell her to stop. I found a new acupuncturist who practices Japanese acupuncture which is more gentle. She also takes my insurance which is great. Its a longer drive for me, about 45 minutes but I live in a semi rural area so I often have to drive to get good services. 

I'm not sure what to expect for the fertility massage...the hope is that I see her twice within 7 days before I ovulate. It is a combo of pressure points, massage and some other things like a compress of castor oil on my abdomen. 

I'm feeling really good about things and pretty positive. I am gearing up to be in the best shape of my life with this no sugar diet and regular exercise. I guess I just need to be careful not to lose weight, I am at a healthy BMI and I don't want to get any leaner because that can prevent ovulation!


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> My headaches have subsided, thank goodness! My partner has not had a SA. Although we are both interested in him getting one. I have him on a boat load of male fertility supplements anyway!
> 
> I was doing research a couple days ago on acupuncture because so many women love it and I did not have a good experience. I found it painful and nerve wracking. The acupuncturist would twist the needles after she inserted them and I would have to tell her to stop. I found a new acupuncturist who practices Japanese acupuncture which is more gentle. She also takes my insurance which is great. Its a longer drive for me, about 45 minutes but I live in a semi rural area so I often have to drive to get good services.
> 
> I'm not sure what to expect for the fertility massage...the hope is that I see her twice within 7 days before I ovulate. It is a combo of pressure points, massage and some other things like a compress of castor oil on my abdomen.
> 
> I'm feeling really good about things and pretty positive. I am gearing up to be in the best shape of my life with this no sugar diet and regular exercise. I guess I just need to be careful not to lose weight, I am at a healthy BMI and I don't want to get any leaner because that can prevent ovulation!

You'll have to let me know how the massages go! I find that most of the time acupuncture is painless but there are times if they hit a nerve that it's uncomfortable. Hopefully you like the Japanese version better!

We heard from Recombine, the company that does the genetic testing, and we're scheduled to review our results with them on Monday. Can't wait to learn the results!


----------



## 2ducks

oooh, that's exciting. I realized that my PCOS symptoms have really improved...then I remembered I am back on the pill for three weeks! Ugh. Just two more weeks to go then I can get this clomid party started!


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> oooh, that's exciting. I realized that my PCOS symptoms have really improved...then I remembered I am back on the pill for three weeks! Ugh. Just two more weeks to go then I can get this clomid party started!

So what PCOS symptoms do you normally have? Hopefully the next two weeks go by really quickly for both of us!


----------



## MrsRose168

Well, our results came back early and everything looks normal! So perhaps it was the low progesterone and/or bad luck. I feel much better knowing that everything is okay, and really glad we didn't not try this month to await the results. Especially since they came in the day after O!!


----------



## 2ducks

Wonderful news! Its always good to rule things out. How far into the tww are you?


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> Wonderful news! Its always good to rule things out. How far into the tww are you?

I'm 5dpo today. Time is dragging! :coffee:


----------



## 2ducks

I just wanna be done with this FUC***G birth control pack already! This is the longest 3 weeks of my life! 10 more FUC***G pills to go......


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> I just wanna be done with this FUC***G birth control pack already! This is the longest 3 weeks of my life! 10 more FUC***G pills to go......

Oh girl, I bet! You're 2/3 of the way done!


----------



## 2ducks

I am VERY unhappy right now. Yesterday I had 5 hormone pills left in my BC pack. I started to have a light bleed and my body felt like I was having a period. I thought that it was great and it meant that I could start counting cycle days and take my clomid sooner. I called my OBGYN office to talk about this plan. My OBGYN said she thinks the bleeding is irregular and wants me to finish this BC pack, have a week of withdrawal bleed and then start another pack with no Clomid. She wants me to do the Clomid next cycle. I am incredibly disappointed and I don't like this plan at all...


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> I am VERY unhappy right now. Yesterday I had 5 hormone pills left in my BC pack. I started to have a light bleed and my body felt like I was having a period. I thought that it was great and it meant that I could start counting cycle days and take my clomid sooner. I called my OBGYN office to talk about this plan. My OBGYN said she thinks the bleeding is irregular and wants me to finish this BC pack, have a week of withdrawal bleed and then start another pack with no Clomid. She wants me to do the Clomid next cycle. I am incredibly disappointed and I don't like this plan at all...

Just want to make sure I understand, you started bleeding about 5 days early while you were still taking the pill, correct? I'm so sorry this isn't working out as planned. I know that has to be incredibly frustrating. :(

AFM, I got a positive yesterday at 10dpo on an old FRER. The lines are darker today but I'm still getting a negative on a CB Weeks Estimator, which are supposed to be 10mlu. I'm not trusting this until the lines darken up, but I'm trying to be optimistic at the same time. This is the earliest I've gotten a BFP so hoping that's a good sign.
 



Attached Files:







FRER 3.21.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 2ducks

Yayyyy! Fingers crossed that this is it!

I did start having a heavy bleed 6 days before my last pill. Today is my last pill and it is still going strong. I called my OBGYN office Tuesday morning to get some clarifying questions answered. I still have not heard back even though I gave a reminder call yesterday. I am very unhappy with this office. I have a consult scheduled with an OBGYN at a different office in two week to get a second opinion on my situation.


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> Yayyyy! Fingers crossed that this is it!
> 
> I did start having a heavy bleed 6 days before my last pill. Today is my last pill and it is still going strong. I called my OBGYN office Tuesday morning to get some clarifying questions answered. I still have not heard back even though I gave a reminder call yesterday. I am very unhappy with this office. I have a consult scheduled with an OBGYN at a different office in two week to get a second opinion on my situation.

Yeah, I think it's a good idea to get a second opinion. It's definitely not cool of them to not respond in a timely manner. Better to shop around now! Keep me posted on your appointment.


----------



## 2ducks

Any updates???? things going ok???

No news here, my consult with the new doc is next week. Starting Japanese acupuncture on Wednesday. Started temping again. I will start OPKs again tomorrow as well. We are now starting what we have dubbed sex-fest where we are trying for EOD in hopes that we hit my fertile window, assuming that I ovulate. 

I am hoping to ovulate on my own but I have no expectations at this point, just doing the old waiting game. It does feel good to add stuff to my fertility friend chart.


----------



## 2ducks

Anyway, I hope things are going well for you and I hope this one sticks!!!!


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> Any updates???? things going ok???
> 
> No news here, my consult with the new doc is next week. Starting Japanese acupuncture on Wednesday. Started temping again. I will start OPKs again tomorrow as well. We are now starting what we have dubbed sex-fest where we are trying for EOD in hopes that we hit my fertile window, assuming that I ovulate.
> 
> I am hoping to ovulate on my own but I have no expectations at this point, just doing the old waiting game. It does feel good to add stuff to my fertility friend chart.

So far, so good! I've had 3 betas done and all are doubling appropriately and my progesterone is nice and high. I'm scheduled to go in for my first appt at 8 weeks but my doctor is going to try to get me in a little earlier since she knows I'm probably anxious. I thought that was really nice of her. I'm hoping they'll let me continue with the betas in the meantime for peace of mind. My betas have never doubled before--only gone down so I'm hoping this is a good sign!

Let me know how you like the Japanese acupuncture. And have fun at your little "festival"! ;)


----------



## 2ducks

The Japanese Acupuncture was AMAZING! Much different than my last acupuncture experience. The needles are thinner and inserted more shallow. Since I'm not doing Clomid she gave me some Chinese herbs to take for the next 6 days to see if it helps stimulate ovulation. 

Keep me posted on your progress!


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> The Japanese Acupuncture was AMAZING! Much different than my last acupuncture experience. The needles are thinner and inserted more shallow. Since I'm not doing Clomid she gave me some Chinese herbs to take for the next 6 days to see if it helps stimulate ovulation.
> 
> Keep me posted on your progress!

Oh good, glad it was a more enjoyable experience! It will be interesting to see if the herbs help--I have a lot of faith in those herbs. They've been around for MUCH longer than our modern drugs.

AFM, my doctor was able to get me in for my first ultrasound next Friday. I'll be 6w1d (assuming I make it that far) so there's a possibility we could see a heartbeat. I'll try not to be too disappointed if we don't as I know it's a total crapshoot at that point. FX!!!


----------



## 2ducks

I'm glad they could get you in for your u/s sooner!

I have my consult with the other OBGYN on Tuesday. This office is much closer to my house but it is with a male provider which I am not to keen on. Anyway, I will be glad to get a second opinion on my situation. I also have acupuncture tomorrow and a fertility massage on Wednesday and Saturday.


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> I'm glad they could get you in for your u/s sooner!
> 
> I have my consult with the other OBGYN on Tuesday. This office is much closer to my house but it is with a male provider which I am not to keen on. Anyway, I will be glad to get a second opinion on my situation. I also have acupuncture tomorrow and a fertility massage on Wednesday and Saturday.

How did your appointment go?


----------



## 2ducks

Acupuncture monday was good. My fertility massage was interesting, she put a castor oil compress on my abdomen, did some abdomen massage, acu pressure points and massage. It was awesome, I guess I will see if it helps.....

Yesterday was my appt with my new OBGYN. It went well. He was a good listener. Overall he is not going to do much different than my previous doc but the office is way smaller and I can easily get appointments. If I don't ovulate by next Wednesday I am going to start progesterone on Thursday for a progesterone challenge to get my cycle started and then clomid.


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> Acupuncture monday was good. My fertility massage was interesting, she put a castor oil compress on my abdomen, did some abdomen massage, acu pressure points and massage. It was awesome, I guess I will see if it helps.....
> 
> Yesterday was my appt with my new OBGYN. It went well. He was a good listener. Overall he is not going to do much different than my previous doc but the office is way smaller and I can easily get appointments. If I don't ovulate by next Wednesday I am going to start progesterone on Thursday for a progesterone challenge to get my cycle started and then clomid.

So you think you'll stick with this new OBGYN? It's nice that you can get in whenever. It's crazy how far out these doctors book! Good luck with ovulating--hope all of this stuff works for you!


----------



## 2ducks

No ovulation for me so I just went ahead and started the progesterone to induce a new cycle. My OH is submitting his semen analysis on Friday, hopefully that comes back normal, especially since I have been feeding him a cocktail of expensive vitamins for the past 5 months! We are both nervous about the SA now that he's actually doing it...what if we both have problems. I will be anxious to get the results and hopefully it has a quick turn around. I believe it is processed right at the lab in the hospital. 

I did switch to the new OBGYN. I do like that it is a small practice and appointments are easier to get. I started researching infertility clinics and REs...I live in Maine and I have few options. The closest clinic is 1.5 hours away from where we live. I really hope we don't have to go down that road....

I am also scheduling a diagnostic u/s, hopefully I can get that done next week. If 50mg of clomid does not make me ovulate then I will ask for an HSG before moving forward to the next higher dose. With clomid you start off at 50mg, if you don't O then you move to 100mg then 150.


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> No ovulation for me so I just went ahead and started the progesterone to induce a new cycle. My OH is submitting his semen analysis on Friday, hopefully that comes back normal, especially since I have been feeding him a cocktail of expensive vitamins for the past 5 months! We are both nervous about the SA now that he's actually doing it...what if we both have problems. I will be anxious to get the results and hopefully it has a quick turn around. I believe it is processed right at the lab in the hospital.
> 
> I did switch to the new OBGYN. I do like that it is a small practice and appointments are easier to get. I started researching infertility clinics and REs...I live in Maine and I have few options. The closest clinic is 1.5 hours away from where we live. I really hope we don't have to go down that road....
> 
> I am also scheduling a diagnostic u/s, hopefully I can get that done next week. If 50mg of clomid does not make me ovulate then I will ask for an HSG before moving forward to the next higher dose. With clomid you start off at 50mg, if you don't O then you move to 100mg then 150.

Ugh, I'm sorry you didn't ovulate. That's got to be so frustrating. Hopefully your SO's SA comes back good especially with all the vitamins he's been taking. My DH's SA was low on all counts but I really think the vitamins helped a lot. Good luck and keep me posted on the results!


----------



## 2ducks

Will do! I have a diagnostic u/s scheduled for next Wednesday as well.

How are you doing? Any updates?


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> Will do! I have a diagnostic u/s scheduled for next Wednesday as well.
> 
> How are you doing? Any updates?

I'm doing well so far! We saw the heartbeat last Friday and I was measuring spot on to what I thought I'd be. I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow and have another ultrasound next Friday. I just can't help worrying though. Wish I could get a u/s every week!


----------



## 2ducks

Wonderful! I'm so glad things are going well for you!

My OH did his SA this morning, the results came back a few hours later as great. Great count, motility, ph. I guess his supplement cocktail worked well for him! The only thing was that the the test did not do morphology. He emailed his docs office and asked about that but so far things look great on his end which is a HUGE relief for the both of us. We definitely don't need any more problems than we already have with getting pregnant! My diagnostic u/s is scheduled for next Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> Wonderful! I'm so glad things are going well for you!
> 
> My OH did his SA this morning, the results came back a few hours later as great. Great count, motility, ph. I guess his supplement cocktail worked well for him! The only thing was that the the test did not do morphology. He emailed his docs office and asked about that but so far things look great on his end which is a HUGE relief for the both of us. We definitely don't need any more problems than we already have with getting pregnant! My diagnostic u/s is scheduled for next Wednesday afternoon.

Yay! That's great news! Cross that one off the list :happydance:


----------



## 2ducks

Heading to my u/s soon. I have to have a full bladder and I NEED to PEE SO BAAAAAD!


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> Heading to my u/s soon. I have to have a full bladder and I NEED to PEE SO BAAAAAD!

haha, I bet! Good luck!!


----------



## 2ducks

So 45 minutes before the u/s I couldn't hold it anymore, I had to pee. Then I had to chug another 32 oz of water in 30 minutes! Once I got on the table I had to pee so bad again it hurt. After she did the abdomen exam I went potty and then did the transvaginal. The vaginal scan was nothing, a little discomfort when she pushed up on my cervix but other than that no pressure or discomfort. I should have the results in the next day or two!


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> So 45 minutes before the u/s I couldn't hold it anymore, I had to pee. Then I had to chug another 32 oz of water in 30 minutes! Once I got on the table I had to pee so bad again it hurt. After she did the abdomen exam I went potty and then did the transvaginal. The vaginal scan was nothing, a little discomfort when she pushed up on my cervix but other than that no pressure or discomfort. I should have the results in the next day or two!

I wonder why they didn't just do the t/v from the get go? But I'm glad you didn't have an accident!


----------



## 2ducks

We got the morphology results in this morning.... his morphology is 4%. Its the lowest of "normal" for WHO standards. We are definitely disappointed. His count is 68 million and progressive motility is 78% so hopefully those numbers can help balance everything out. I did a ton of research on supplements, I am going to add some new supplements to his regiment and we are going to talk tonight about some dietary and health changes he can make to help with his sperm health. I think he should cut back on sugars, salt, dairy and alcohol. He is not overweight and is in good general health but should probably exercise a little more than he does. We are going to re test in 3 months to see if the changes help.

What was your husbands morphology like?


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> We got the morphology results in this morning.... his morphology is 4%. Its the lowest of "normal" for WHO standards. We are definitely disappointed. His count is 68 million and progressive motility is 78% so hopefully those numbers can help balance everything out. I did a ton of research on supplements, I am going to add some new supplements to his regiment and we are going to talk tonight about some dietary and health changes he can make to help with his sperm health. I think he should cut back on sugars, salt, dairy and alcohol. He is not overweight and is in good general health but should probably exercise a little more than he does. We are going to re test in 3 months to see if the changes help.
> 
> What was your husbands morphology like?

I don't remember off the top of my head but he had low results in every category. We just got a printout of the results and I had a hard time interpreting them, but each one was flagged as low. Hopefully the new supplements will help, and hopefully he'll be on board with cutting out all that stuff. Do salt, sugar and dairy have an impact on sperm health? I've only heard about caffeine and alcohol.


----------



## 2ducks

I've calmed down a little....it looks like the importance of morphology is highly debated in the medical community and since his other numbers are high he should be ok.


----------



## 2ducks

Tonight I will be taking my first dose of Clomid! I am excited that I may finally have a chance to ovulate and nervous that it wont work. I really just need to focus on the positive right now. I am also sneaking an extra acupuncture session in next week so hopefully that helps. 

How are you doing?


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> Tonight I will be taking my first dose of Clomid! I am excited that I may finally have a chance to ovulate and nervous that it wont work. I really just need to focus on the positive right now. I am also sneaking an extra acupuncture session in next week so hopefully that helps.
> 
> How are you doing?

Very exciting! I really hope this works for you...you've been so patient!

I'm doing pretty well, just really really tired. I've been having insomnia so I'm even more tired than with normal pregnancy fatigue. We got to see our little nugget about a week and a half ago at 8 weeks and it was starting to look like a baby! Pretty cool considering it just looked like a blob 2 weeks before that. I'm having bloodwork done on Friday to check for abnormalities and also to check the sex. We should get the results about a week later. I'm just praying that everything turns out okay.


----------



## 2ducks

I didn't know you could tell the sex so soon! DO you have names picked out?


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> I didn't know you could tell the sex so soon! DO you have names picked out?

Yeah, all with a simple blood test--pretty cool! No, not yet. I have a list but we haven't talked seriously about names yet. I'd rather wait until I'm a little further along and feeling a bit more confident.


----------



## 2ducks

WHAT??!!?!?!?! A blood test, wow, this is some futuristic stuff. You are almost through your first trimester! Have you told family and friends yet?

Two more Clomid pills (including tonight), then hoping for ovulation. I am doing two acupuncture sessions next week so hopefully that helps things move along. My partner thinks this is our cycle. Who knows but its really nice to hear him be really positive about everything.


----------



## 2ducks

Good news for me, looks like I am gearing up to ovulate. I am on CD 18 and I was starting to feel worried that clomid wasn't going to work. Yesterday I had EWCM and this morning a positive OPK! Hopefully this means that I will ovulate!


----------



## fairyy

Hello :flower:
I am here to follow your journey and witness your BFP. :)

:thumbup: for +opk. I think you will ovulate in a day or two. How long your cycles are ? 

Btw I am also 32 and ttc#1. I may be prescribed Clomid in a month from now.


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> Good news for me, looks like I am gearing up to ovulate. I am on CD 18 and I was starting to feel worried that clomid wasn't going to work. Yesterday I had EWCM and this morning a positive OPK! Hopefully this means that I will ovulate!

Yay, that's great news!! Go catch that eggy! :happydance:


----------



## 2ducks

fairyy said:


> Hello :flower:
> I am here to follow your journey and witness your BFP. :)
> 
> :thumbup: for +opk. I think you will ovulate in a day or two. How long your cycles are ?
> 
> Btw I am also 32 and ttc#1. I may be prescribed Clomid in a month from now.

Hey! Welcome to our buddy group! Mrs. Rose got her BFP and is in her first trimester. It's great to have another ttc buddy. I am turning 33 in less than a month! I thought for sure by now I would have a baby in my arms. I had a temp spike this morning, if my temps stay elevated than it looks like i ovulated yesterday. I don't have natural cycles due to my PCOS. I have to induce my cycles either with birth control or 10 days of progesterone pills. 

How long have you been ttc? Do you have a diagnosis?


----------



## fairyy

Thanks for the welcome :)
We have been trying on and off since January 2013. That means almost 2 and half years of NTNP and one year of TTC. All my tests looks normal and my tubes are open. DH hasn't been tested yet. So he will be going for SA soon. My OBGYN did some male hormone testing for me. I will go to discuss those results in June along with DH's semen anslysis result. If SA is ok then OBGYN told we will be prescribed Clomid but if SA is abnormal then we would be reffered to a fertility specialist.

Currently I am in TWW. AF due anyday between Monday and Wednesday.

Congrats MrsRose:flower:


----------



## MrsRose168

fairyy said:


> Thanks for the welcome :)
> We have been trying on and off since January 2013. That means almost 2 and half years of NTNP and one year of TTC. All my tests looks normal and my tubes are open. DH hasn't been tested yet. So he will be going for SA soon. My OBGYN did some male hormone testing for me. I will go to discuss those results in June along with DH's semen anslysis result. If SA is ok then OBGYN told we will be prescribed Clomid but if SA is abnormal then we would be reffered to a fertility specialist.
> 
> Currently I am in TWW. AF due anyday between Monday and Wednesday.
> 
> Congrats MrsRose:flower:

Thanks, and welcome fairyy! When is your DH getting his SA done? I hope you guys get answers soon.


----------



## fairyy

He is going in the first week of June.


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> Hello :flower:
> I am here to follow your journey and witness your BFP. :)
> 
> :thumbup: for +opk. I think you will ovulate in a day or two. How long your cycles are ?
> 
> Btw I am also 32 and ttc#1. I may be prescribed Clomid in a month from now.
> 
> Hey! Welcome to our buddy group! Mrs. Rose got her BFP and is in her first trimester. It's great to have another ttc buddy. I am turning 33 in less than a month! I thought for sure by now I would have a baby in my arms. I had a temp spike this morning, if my temps stay elevated than it looks like i ovulated yesterday. I don't have natural cycles due to my PCOS. I have to induce my cycles either with birth control or 10 days of progesterone pills.
> 
> How long have you been ttc? Do you have a diagnosis?Click to expand...

How are you? Did you confirm ovulation??


----------



## fairyy

Cd2 for me today. 
DH is going for SA on June 3rd. 

How are you ?


----------



## MrsRose168

fairyy said:


> Cd2 for me today.
> DH is going for SA on June 3rd.
> 
> How are you ?

Sorry the witch got you :(


----------



## 2ducks

fairyy, sorry last cycle didn't work out for you. Hopefully this will be your month. The SA will be very telling for you.

I am 7dpo, I had my blood work done this morning to confirm ovulation but I know I ovulated since my temp have been nice and high! This is my first official TWW, I am very excited that we finally have a chance. Even if this cycle doesn't work its good to know that 50mg of clomid works for me. 

Mrs. Rose- How are you feeling? I forget, have you told anyone yet?


----------



## fairyy

How exciting! Hope this is the cycle for you!


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> fairyy, sorry last cycle didn't work out for you. Hopefully this will be your month. The SA will be very telling for you.
> 
> I am 7dpo, I had my blood work done this morning to confirm ovulation but I know I ovulated since my temp have been nice and high! This is my first official TWW, I am very excited that we finally have a chance. Even if this cycle doesn't work its good to know that 50mg of clomid works for me.
> 
> Mrs. Rose- How are you feeling? I forget, have you told anyone yet?

Yay, so glad it worked! When are you going to test?

I've told close family and friends but haven't told anyone beyond that. I think I'll announce at work in the next couple weeks or so. I've been feeling good--mainly just tired now.


----------



## 2ducks

I went in for my 7dpo blood draw, met with my doc at 8dpo and he said my progesterone was nice and high and along with the OPK and temps all evidence is pointing to ovulation. We just needed to wait for the "biological" evidence, either my period or pregnancy. The next morning my temps plummeted and i started spotting, the next day my period started. I am, of course, disappointed with a BFN BUT I am thrilled that Clomid is working. Two concerns I have is that my LP was short, 9 days. I am taking some additional supplements daily to support this. Also, my period was very short (3 days) and light. One day of light flow, a few hours of medium flow to light flow on one day, and yesterday was some light flow in the AM and then spotting. I'm concerned this means my uterine lining is thin. I'm drinking raspberry leaf tea to support this.


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> I went in for my 7dpo blood draw, met with my doc at 8dpo and he said my progesterone was nice and high and along with the OPK and temps all evidence is pointing to ovulation. We just needed to wait for the "biological" evidence, either my period or pregnancy. The next morning my temps plummeted and i started spotting, the next day my period started. I am, of course, disappointed with a BFN BUT I am thrilled that Clomid is working. Two concerns I have is that my LP was short, 9 days. I am taking some additional supplements daily to support this. Also, my period was very short (3 days) and light. One day of light flow, a few hours of medium flow to light flow on one day, and yesterday was some light flow in the AM and then spotting. I'm concerned this means my uterine lining is thin. I'm drinking raspberry leaf tea to support this.

I'm sorry that AF came but I'm very excited that the Clomid worked for you! I've read that it can take some time to get the right dosage and/or medication so I'm glad that it worked for you right away! I drank RRLF pretty religiously. It has lots of good benefits, plus I like how it tastes. I hope your supplements help extend your LP. I believe 9 days is the cutoff for an LP that can support a pregnancy, correct?


----------



## 2ducks

I am on my third day of Clomid. I am not doing a good job temping right now. I think I need to actually set a special alarm on my phone!


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks, how are you doing?


----------



## 2ducks

Hey! Good, still no BFP. I am on my third Clomid cycle, thus far it is working nicely (as far as I know). I scheduled a 30 minute phone consultation with an RE from a fertility clinic to see what my options are in case Clomid with my OB doesn't work out. If I don't get a BFP with Clomid within 6 cycles I will probably stop and go to a fertility clinic. If we end up at a fertility clinic and need IUI or IVF most likely I will have to wait until next summer when I have time off work because it is an hour and a half to get to the closest clinic. Oh, I got a new job as a school social worker starting in the fall so I am super pumped about that! 

How are you doing??? What are the deets on everything?


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> Hey! Good, still no BFP. I am on my third Clomid cycle, thus far it is working nicely (as far as I know). I scheduled a 30 minute phone consultation with an RE from a fertility clinic to see what my options are in case Clomid with my OB doesn't work out. If I don't get a BFP with Clomid within 6 cycles I will probably stop and go to a fertility clinic. If we end up at a fertility clinic and need IUI or IVF most likely I will have to wait until next summer when I have time off work because it is an hour and a half to get to the closest clinic. Oh, I got a new job as a school social worker starting in the fall so I am super pumped about that!
> 
> How are you doing??? What are the deets on everything?

Well, I'm glad to hear the Clomid is working, and it sounds like you have a good plan to speak with an RE. Hopefully you'll get lucky with one of these upcoming Clomid rounds! And congrats on your new job!

I'm doing pretty well. I'll be at my halfway point on Friday so that's pretty exciting! We have our anatomy scan next Monday so hopefully everything will look good. She's been measuring a few days ahead so I'm curious if that will still be the case.


----------



## fairyy

2ducks: When is AF due ? I hope this third cycle works for you and you don't have to go to fertility clinic. 

I am with my OBGYN too and she only prescribed clomid 50mg for two cycles. I am on my first cycle now. She asked m to schedule for an appointment after 3months. I am thinking about asking for one more month of clomid but I am not sure. She said I am ovulating on my own so she put me on minimum dose (29/30 day cycle with 14day LP). 

She wants us to go for IUI after this. So we may do IUI with her and then if nothing would move to a specialist and go for Laparoscopy.

Happy 19 weeks Mrs. Rose :flower:


----------



## MrsRose168

fairyy said:


> 2ducks: When is AF due ? I hope this third cycle works for you and you don't have to go to fertility clinic.
> 
> I am with my OBGYN too and she only prescribed clomid 50mg for two cycles. I am on my first cycle now. She asked m to schedule for an appointment after 3months. I am thinking about asking for one more month of clomid but I am not sure. She said I am ovulating on my own so she put me on minimum dose (29/30 day cycle with 14day LP).
> 
> She wants us to go for IUI after this. So we may do IUI with her and then if nothing would move to a specialist and go for Laparoscopy.
> 
> Happy 19 weeks Mrs. Rose :flower:

Thank you! Hope the clomid works!!


----------



## fairyy

Thank you MrsRose.


----------



## 2ducks

fairry, Is your OB skilled at IUIs??? Definitely make sure she has done a lot of them, I would hate to see you waste time and money. Has your partner had an SA? Hopefully Clomid will help you produce some more mature follicles. I don't ovulate at all on my own so this has been a huge change for me. I really don't want to go the fertility clinic route but realistically my OB is not a fertility specialist so there is only so much he can do for me. If I don't get my BFP this cycle I will probably try one more. I am so sick of temping, charting, OPKs, CM, everything! 

How is Clomid treating you so far?


----------



## 2ducks

Mrs Rose, I am glad things are going well for you! Do you have a name yet?


----------



## fairyy

Yes they do IUI and treat for infertility too. But you are right I should find out how many IUI she has performed. After reading your last post I feel I should go for consultation to a specialist first before moving to IUI. RE's office is in the next builiding to my OBGYN's office. In fact as per my knowledge they will be sending DH to give his sample for IUI at the RE's office.

I hope you get BFP this cycle. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 
I know TTC is draining. I am tired too with all these TTC stuff. But to be honest this cycle I am excited as it is my first clomid cycle. It gave me some hope. So far so good. I ovulated around the same cd I ovulate other months. But it dried my cm. I am 7dpo today. When is your AF due ?


----------



## fairyy

I forgot to answer but yes my partner had his SA done last month and everything is normal.


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> Mrs Rose, I am glad things are going well for you! Do you have a name yet?

No, not yet. We can't seem to agree on anything! We may just have a list of options and decide once we see her.


----------



## 2ducks

fairyy, I am 6dpo right now. My LP has fluctuated so not sure when AF is technically "due". I had a dip in temps this morning so of course I went crazy and started looking at "implantation dip" charts! I really don't want to test early this cycle, it just makes me anxious and I get excited over nothing. I will probably start to test 12dpo. I take an expectorant daily until the day after O to help with CM production. I also use pre-seed if I don't have any good CM to help things along. I hope we both get our BFPs soon!

I have a phone consult with an RE on Thursday. I feel a little nervous but it is definitely time to start thinking about the next steps and planning financially. I am certain I will be scolded for taking unmonitored clomid, I have read it is highly frowned upon by REs. I am getting no monitoring with my current doc on Clomid which I don't like too much. To be honest he is an OBGYN and is not a fertility specialist but I asked for an extra u/s and he said no which irritated me. Its just so difficult when the closest clinic is 1.5 hours away! Also, next cycle i am going to change up my strategy. Right now we have been DTD EOD until I start to get EWCM. Then we do it everyday until I O. By this point we are tired and need a break from TI! I am going to try EOD straight through my whole cycle if I don't get a BFP. 

I think it is a good idea to get a second opinion from an RE before dishing out the money for IUI.


----------



## fairyy

When do you start taking expectorant ? 

If you are doing opk then you don't have to bd the entire cycle but you can if you want to ;)

We BD eod from cd10/11 and the day of +opk and day after.


----------



## fairyy

First cycle of clomid didn't work for me. AF arrived today.


----------



## MrsRose168

fairyy said:


> First cycle of clomid didn't work for me. AF arrived today.

Sorry, fairry :(


----------



## 2ducks

fairyy said:


> When do you start taking expectorant ?
> 
> If you are doing opk then you don't have to bd the entire cycle but you can if you want to ;)
> 
> We BD eod from cd10/11 and the day of +opk and day after.

I started taking the expectorant the day after my last Clomid pill until the day after O. I forget, are you temping? If not then you may want to BD the day of positive OPK and the next 2-3 days. Some women ovulate 72 hours after their positive OPK.


----------



## 2ducks

Yesterday morning to my surprise I got a BFP at 11DPO after 15 months of trying! We are thrilled but terrified at the same time that something is going to go wrong. I will call on Monday to get a blood test.


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks said:


> Yesterday morning to my surprise I got a BFP at 11DPO after 15 months of trying! We are thrilled but terrified at the same time that something is going to go wrong. I will call on Monday to get a blood test.

Congrats!!!!!! Hoping this is your sticky little bean! :happydance:


----------



## fairyy

OMG:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
How come I didn't see this :dohh:
Congratulations 2ducks :flower: So very happy for you. :happydance:

What did you do differently this month ? What symptoms are you having ? When is your first scan ? I am so excited for you.


----------



## fairyy

Happy 23weeks MrsRose. How are you doing ? 

AFM: I am 1dpo today of my second cycle of clomid. I got my first +opk on cd16 and we BDed on cd13,14,15,16,17. We never BD daily for that many days. Hope it lead us to a sticky BFP.


----------



## MrsRose168

2ducks, how is everything going?


----------



## MrsRose168

fairyy said:


> Happy 23weeks MrsRose. How are you doing ?
> 
> AFM: I am 1dpo today of my second cycle of clomid. I got my first +opk on cd16 and we BDed on cd13,14,15,16,17. We never BD daily for that many days. Hope it lead us to a sticky BFP.

Thanks, fairyy! Everything is going well (knock on wood). We've been able to see and feel her from the outside for the last couple weeks so that's been really cool, especially for DH and family members. I just love being able to feel her move around every day--it's so comforting!

Good luck this cycle!!


----------



## fairyy

That sounds so cool feeling her from outside. :)
Must be thrilling for DH! 

2ducks how are you ?


----------

